# Looking for a bulk screen printer



## samsamsam (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi Guys

I am looking for a bulk screen printer for our online Tshirt business who can work as

1. We sell Tshirts from 1 color to 8 colors.
2. We are certainly looking for very aggressive price.
3. We can promise couple of thousands tshirts atleast per month. Usually a lot.
4. We need flat pricing and awesome quality.
5. We will send our own blanks.

Also

If someone has extra space in warehouse like 500 sq ft and want to sublease, We are open to take the same. We have to install a laser engraver for Tumblers there and ship from there.

Please let me know.
Best
Sam


----------



## cali2467 (Apr 9, 2020)

call Jim at Epic printing 602-432-5583 he would be glad to help you


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

samsamsam, can you post your website and confirm the reality of such?





cali2467 said:


> call Jim at Epic printing 602-432-5583 he would be glad to help you


cali, make sure you recommend a wary eye for your contact

something does not smell right here

this poster has been here for over 4 years and still has not found a way to print their hundreds of sales per day
which somehow oddly started with them having opened up shop and no way to fulfill the orders,
so they had 100+ orders and were asking what to do

bear in mind they have always made the point that they are all custom tee's, not one design the same
so how do they now need screen-printing, did they suddenly find new clients that are no longer needing custom tee's?

by my math they have sold almost 200 000 t-shirts in that time,
and yet still have not implemented their own production or nailed down a supplier

these are difficult times and any business is welcome, let alone something like 3500+ tee's/month
and why would they need 500sqft for something that maybe takes up 25sqft?


----------



## samsamsam (Jan 12, 2016)

To whom I should send my website? I have my own problems and solutions how I am doing business meanwhile.


----------



## samsamsam (Jan 12, 2016)

And 500 sq ft because there will be 1000s of tumblers in inventory.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

into the T said:


> samsamsam, can you post your website and confirm the reality of such?


Samsamsam, I wouldn't justify my need/desire to pay others money for anyone. Believe me and give me a simple quote or move on.



into the T said:


> samsamsam, can you post your website and confirm the reality of such?
> 
> cali, make sure you recommend a wary eye for your contact
> 
> ...


OK Mr. Conspiracy Theorist, help me understand what would be the point of his misinformation? It's not like he is asking you to send him anything free. 

Either quote or don't quote. But don't hate because he may have something that you or I wish we had.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

no hate

just raised my suspicions

i read every post they made and would be remiss if i did not voice my concern, please take a look at their posts
(we have many posts/threads warning about scams and what to look for)

as a side note:
did you know 'conspiracy theorist' was never a derogatory term until the seeeyeaye created it as such to smear legitimate/accurate discussion


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Where are you located?


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

into the T said:


> samsamsam, can you post your website and confirm the reality of such?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100% dead on. There are so many red flags on this and previous posts that sending up a warning flag is very appropriate especially considering numerous post in that past of scams people got mixed up with. Does not mean it is not a legit inquiry but personally considering the post and previous post the odds may be small.


----------



## numbercruncher (Feb 20, 2009)

So what happened?


----------



## samsamsam (Jan 12, 2016)

binki said:


> Where are you located?


 we have warehouse in NJ for tshirts.


----------



## samsamsam (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey.. whoever have suspicion and have some authority on this forum, please pm me for all details for our business and website. Don’t lose your sleep on it.

Other than that I am desperately looking for someone who can start laser engraving on (Polar Camel)tumblers for me. On flat per piece margin and some minimum guarantee per month. I will send machine and inventory and you will have no upfront cost but you will manage the engraving and shipping. PM me your phone/ email to connect/ chat.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

so you have the machine and the inventory, 
but are shipping the machine and inventory to someone to do the actual decoration, then package and ship the finished items

instead of all that, why don't you simply order the mugs from an existing wholesaler?
surely that is going to be the same price, or less, as having someone charge you monthly space rental and all the labor involved 
because, don't forget they will want to make what they normally make per hour for their own sales

what happens when the machine breaks down, or the machine produces sub-par tumblers?
make sure whatever contract you sign is read and understood by a local lawyer before signing


----------



## samsamsam (Jan 12, 2016)

into the T said:


> so you have the machine and the inventory,
> but are shipping the machine and inventory to someone to do the actual decoration, then package and ship the finished items
> 
> instead of all that, why don't you simply order the mugs from an existing wholesaler?
> ...


We sell online. One piece at a time. Orders come each for different designs and ship one at a time. Certainly understand the issues which may come. That is surely responsibility of whoever works on this but we will keep him/her assured with per article shipped margin. Rest is part of business.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Well... I'm interested for the shirts. 

My minimum is 270 shirts per design, shipped to the same address. 
Custom branding and tags also possible. 

Price is $8 per shirt regardless of colors.


----------

